# The One Ring size



## Aroghel (Mar 1, 2002)

I was just thinking about the One Ring and something came to me. Does the One Ring change it's size? When you remember that Sauron made the Ring, wore the Ring, and it fit him. Now Sauron is like 8 foot 3 (tell me if I'm wrong - just an estimate) and his fingers are bigger than a tree trunk!! When the Ring came to all the other people, who were a whole lot smaller than Sauron, it fit them too, which is hard to believe. So someone please tell me what the deal is!


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes, the Ring seems to change size. Gandalf tells in 'a shadow from the past' that Bilbo had found out that:


> Though he had found out that the thing needed looking after; it did not seem always of the same size or weight; it shrank or expanded in an odd way, and might suddenly slip off a finger where it had been tight.



And Isildur notices the same thing. He writes down in his scroll (Gandalf tells about it in the council of Elrond)


> It was hot when I first took it, hot as a glede, and my hand was scorched, so that I doubt if ever again I shall be free of the pain of it. Yet even as I write it is cooled, and it seemeth to shrink, though it loseth neither its beauty nor its shape



So the Ring seems to adjust its size somehow. ?How does the Ring know what the size of the wearer's finger is? And why doesn't it adjust its size when Tom puts it on? No invisibility -> no size-adjusting?


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2866

I started a thread about the Ring that discusses why. I think there is evidence that the Ring actively changes size in certain situations (Bilbo in front of the Goblins at the exit of the Misty Mountains and Frodo at Bree, et. al.).


----------



## Brent (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill the Pony _
> *Yes, the Ring seems to change size. Gandalf tells in 'a shadow from the past' that Bilbo had found out that:
> 
> 
> So the Ring seems to adjust its size somehow. ?How does the Ring know what the size of the wearer's finger is? And why doesn't it adjust its size when Tom puts it on? No invisibility -> no size-adjusting? *



Because it wants to. It perceives its needs. It cannot perceive Tom though.


----------



## Lord Sauron (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brent _
> *
> 
> Because it wants to. It perceives its needs. It cannot perceive Tom though. *



A minor design defect


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 2, 2002)

Minor??? I would think that it would be a major defect.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 2, 2002)

this is Hobbit Girl

I think that the reaon that the ring changes size is because it has a will of its own, and wants to get back to it's maker. it will do whatever it can to do this,including changing size and or weight.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 2, 2002)

P.S. if you were wondering why I posted twice, I didn't. A friend's, Hobbit Girl, computer has been temporarily broken and she cant log on to her user from this computer. So she is just writing under my name sort of. Her is how it goes.

Lillyaundra is the user.

Hobbit girl is the poster.

If you need to know more, go to 
Member anouncements
Hobbit Girl New Member

You can ask us questions there.

Sory about it being soooo confusing, but it should be cleared up soon.


----------

